# Großes Problem mit F1 2015!



## msdd63 (19. Dezember 2017)

*Großes Problem mit F1 2015!*

Hi,

ich beschäftige gerade mit der F1-Reihe und habe ein großes Problem mit 2015. Die Performance ist katastrophal. Egel mit welchen Grafik-Einstellungen ich das Spiel starte, ich habe massives Ruckeln und absolut niedrige FPS. Sogar das Spiel selber reagiert sehr langsam auf eingaben. F1 2016 und F1 2017 läuft mit maximalen Grafik-Einstellungen absolut flüssig. Alle drei Spiel sind auf einer SSD installiert. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran das bei F1 2015 liegt und habe bei Google nichts hilfreiches gefunden. Ich hoffe hier bekomme den goldenen Tipp!


----------



## Mar0815 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Problem mit F1 2015!*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich dir damit helfen kann aber hast du schonmal (wenn es sie gibt, bei F1 weiß ich da nicht bescheid) versucht Patches zu installieren?


----------



## onlygaming (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Problem mit F1 2015!*

Merkwürdig, aber F1 2015 lief im Vergleich zu 2016 bei mir auf ner 660 schlechter. Sprich in F1 2016 konnte ich glaube auf Mittel spielen und bei 15 auf Niedrig.

Wie sehen denn die Taktraten aus?
Spiel schon neuinstalliert?


----------



## msdd63 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Problem mit F1 2015!*

Das Spiel wird ja über Steam aktuell gehalten, also braucht man keine Patches installieren. Ich habe das Spiel schon mehrmals deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert. Da ich mit dem Logitech G27 meine Rennspiele spiele starte ich sie alle über den Logitech Profiler.  Merkwürdigerweise geht das bei F1 2015 nicht. Also lässt es sich auch über die F_2015.exe starten. Nur über Steam. Komisch.


----------



## msdd63 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Großes Problem mit F1 2015!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QejMvl80-vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

